# Burned spots on buds



## PencilHead (Jul 2, 2009)

What's this?  I had one small place on a top cola first grow and this grow I've got 3 plants with scattered occurances on top buds.

It is dry and looks burned, but some of the burned areas are below unaffected areas, so I can't see it being lights unless I'm getting hot spots some how.  It doesn't increase in size once I spot it--just turns necrotic and crumbles.

Flat white walls, floor, ceiling--no foil or mylar in there.  Running 2 600w HSP about 5-7" above plant tops in air-cooled hoods.  Rotate and reposition pots everyday.  Two oscillating fans come on with lights.  Running 78-80 degrees with a portable AC when lit.  Humidity runs about 50%.  Use FFOF and all 6 FF nutes with a light hand on additives.  I water when they beg for it.

No particular heat issues.  Got over 83 a couple of times before I caught the AC not coming on early enough.  Only change from last grow is that I've cut back on some of my ventilation and may not be getting enough CO2. 

It's not gonna kill my take either way since I'm chopping next week anyway, but I'd like to know what I'm doing wrong.  Nute lock-out?  Nute burn?  Mg deficiency?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 2, 2009)

Looks like a fungal/mould attack.

Guess what causes it.

Not enough ventilation.

Can you get a macro of it?

eace:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 2, 2009)

I just had a play with your pics and where you circled it, it shows the attack as a dark mass, the clean bud shows as unaffected.

eace:


----------



## kaotik (Jul 2, 2009)

looks pretty mould-ish to me.. i'd recommend cutting it away (or maybe even cropping a week earlier if possible) salvage what isn't effected as it can spread pretty easily/quickly.
your call though.


----------



## PencilHead (Jul 2, 2009)

This is a good as I can do, Hippy.  I've got an Olympus point and shoot.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 2, 2009)

Its a fungal/mould attack Pencil.

You have no option but to harvest and cut the bad bud out.

If you only cut the bad bits off and keep the plant alive, it will spread to the good bud.

Mouldy bud is ISO fodder, thats all its good for, the alcohol kills the spores.

Tough luck, it happens to a lot of people, me included.

eace:


----------



## PencilHead (Jul 2, 2009)

That's what I was afraid of.  I'll chop.  Thanks.


----------



## kaotik (Jul 2, 2009)

yeah, get on that. good luck.. hopefully it hasn't spread too much (usually you'll find it gets worse inside the bud, spreading along the stem)
from past experiences, watch when you get a brown leaf that goes all the way into a bud.. don't know if it's the cause, but that's where i've come arcross problems like your pics before.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jul 2, 2009)

why do i regret looking in this thread now...
thanks hippie for the info, i get these too.
my plants only been flowerin for 3 weeks though?
i gotta chop it now thats pretty whack.. :confused2:


----------



## kaotik (Jul 2, 2009)

post some pics first don.. let's get 100% confirmed before doing anything drastic 
when i've had this problem.. it's been near the end. (though you could have another type of mould problem)


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 2, 2009)

Have you got any pics Don?

eace:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 2, 2009)

Snap


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jul 2, 2009)

yeah actually i can snap some in 45 minutes
when the lights go on. 
what i have is like, the pistils turned brown in
some spots and are now dry and brittle.
only have one spot like this on the 4 plants i got goin
right now. so if you guys are gonna be around then
ill post the pics up thanks


----------



## 420benny (Jul 2, 2009)

More air flow really helps! I get it outside in late October when the rains come.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jul 2, 2009)

alright, sorry my cameras awful these are
the best i could get right now. one pic
is of one of the colas on the same plant that
doesnt show this happening, the other is the only
one that has it.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello Don 

What are your temps?

What airflow do you have?

Any idea of your RH?

How long ago did you notice this?

eace:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jul 2, 2009)

temps dont get higher than 80.
my humidity in the room is about 50%
sometimes a little higher
and airflow is not good. i have 2 fans in there
but no extractor fans or any of that. so my
ventilation is bad. is try and give them fresh air
from the window whenever i can


----------



## Rockster (Jul 2, 2009)

If it's mould just remove being generous with what you cut away to make sure you get it all.When you remove the affected parts if it's mould it will be dark gray,damp and squishy at its core.

I've never chopped early because of a bit of mould,just deal with it and monitor closely.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 2, 2009)

The spores will be airborn if you cut it from the plant and it will spread.

The spores will transfer to other plants.

The plant was being harvested next week anyway.

In some situations, its best to be safe than sorry.

eace:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 3, 2009)

Crap.

I was just in my greenhouse doing the daily check over and saw this.

It's inside a small heat damaged Auto Hindu Kush.

Botrytis :shocked: 

I have a house full of people so cant bring it in to quick dry it at this moment.

So I have cut the infected section off (I took the plant out of the greenhouse to do this and the plant is now in my shed)

From the infected branch I got this .48 of a gram sample, it will be quick dried and sampled in about 6 hours when everyone is out (hopefully it will give me a .2 of a gram sample) :hubba: 

The rest of the plant will be trimmed up tomorrow morning, it is away from the other plants being kept in the dark.

The plant here was damaged by heat and the leaves shrivelled, I was pulling them off as they died, I missed a small leaf near a calyx, this leaf is what caused the mould.

Many people say dont take damaged leaves off, I used to say the same, I have just changed my mind.

Your not alone Pencil, lots of people find this problem 

eace:


----------



## Ricko (Jul 3, 2009)

for such a beautiful herb why the fark is it so susceptible to mold?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 3, 2009)

Ricko said:
			
		

> for such a beautiful herb why the fark is it so susceptible to mold?


 
We are forcing them to grow out of their origin, they are originally from dry climates, we force them to grow in humid conditions.

This can be controlled inside with fans and air movement, but growing outside, your at the mercy of nature.

eace:


----------

